# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Toilettisches x 15



## krawutz (2 Dez. 2019)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2019)

*...AHAAA!!!... Recycling oder so :klasse:lol12*


----------



## comatron (4 Dez. 2019)

krawutz schrieb:


> ]



Wieder ein Beispiel für fehlgeleitete Entwicklungshilfe.


----------

